# $2699.00!!!!!! Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame...



## kathyt (Dec 20, 2013)

On Amazon right now from Canon! Holy Cow that is a really good price! If you want one get it now. 
Amazon.com: Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS with 1080p Full-HD Video Mode Digital SLR Camera (Body): CANON: Camera & Photo


----------



## Derrel (Dec 20, 2013)

Why, it's only $3,299.00 at Adorama (after the $100 instanrt rebate has been taken off!)

Canon EOS-5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera Body, 22.3 Megapixels - USA Warranty 5260B002

I wonder what the dealer netprice is on these bought in Quantities of 25 or more? My guess is $2299 probably. Pretty nice dealer profit margin for a body that started out at $3,499.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 20, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> .......If you want one ............



Yes, I want one.... add one to your order for me.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 20, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> On Amazon right now from Canon! Holy Cow that is a really good price! If you want one get it now.
> Amazon.com: Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS with 1080p Full-HD Video Mode Digital SLR Camera (Body): CANON: Camera & Photo



Does it come with all those exclamation points, or are those extra?  Lol


----------



## ronlane (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks Kathy for offering to buy me one for Christmas, you are so giving. I'll send you a PM with my address to ship it too. Now THAT is a secret santa.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey, I am just alerting my friendly, fellow TFP'ers  of a steal of a deal on a gem of a product. If you don't buy this today your images will suffer severely. Just sayin'.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 20, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Hey, I am just alerting my friendly, fellow TFP'ers of a steal of a deal on a gem of a product. If you don't buy this today your images will suffer severely. Just sayin'.



So if I don't buy this today your going to torture my kitty pictures?  Cool!  I'm in.. lol


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 20, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Hey, I am just alerting my friendly, fellow TFP'ers of a steal of a deal on a gem of a product. If you don't buy this today your images will suffer severely. Just sayin'.



Haa Kthor.   TFP'ers meaning totally foolish photographers if they don't jump on that deal.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 20, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I am just alerting my friendly, fellow TFP'ers of a steal of a deal on a gem of a product. If you don't buy this today your images will suffer severely. Just sayin'.
> ...


Along those lines.


----------



## JohnTrav (Dec 21, 2013)

That's an awesome deal. Wish I had the money right now to buy it :-(. Been wanting a 5DIII for so long


----------



## grafxman (Dec 22, 2013)

According to some comments in the Q&A section it's a scam.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 22, 2013)

grafxman said:


> According to some comments in the Q&A section it's a scam.



Well so much for that parade.  Party pooper.. lol


----------



## kathyt (Dec 22, 2013)

grafxman said:


> According to some comments in the Q&A section it's a scam.


It is NOT a scam. I purchased one for my dad for Christmas. It is sold and shipped from Amazon. I received it Saturday. *Note. I paid for overnight shipping just to make sure I had it in time. I have it in my pretty little hands.

*I will actually keep the new one, and give my dad the one I purchased last year so I can use it on this years tax deductions. He is going to be thrilled!


----------



## grafxman (Dec 22, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> grafxman said:
> 
> 
> > According to some comments in the Q&A section it's a scam.
> ...



Did it have a US warranty Kathy? BTW, will you please provide us with a photo of your "pretty little hands" with a ruler nearby so we can make sure they are actually little? :smileys: I thought big hands were required to wrestle that big heavy Mk III. Seriously, I'm sure your dad will be thrilled.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 22, 2013)

grafxman said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > grafxman said:
> ...


It came with the standard US warranty, and I purchased the extended warranty . It keeps my insurance premium lower. It isn't that heavy I don't think. I never even take my grip off, but maybe I am just used to it.


----------



## runnah (Dec 22, 2013)

I think Kathy is the one running the scam. Is Thorson a Nigerian name by chance?


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 22, 2013)

runnah said:


> I think Kathy is the one running the scam. Is Thorson a Nigerian name by chance?



Man.. show a little compassion will you?  Kathy's billionaire uncle just died after all.  To make matters worse because of some nefarious issues with the Nigerian government she can't get her inheritance.  So give her a break will you?  In fact it might be nice of you to actually help the poor girl out by sending her your bank account info - that way they could transfer the money to your account and she could get her inheritance.  I'm sure she'll let you keep a boatload of that money for your efforts.

Rotfl


----------



## grafxman (Dec 22, 2013)

From these postings you can tell that everybody here loves you to bits Kathy.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 22, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I think Kathy is the one running the scam. Is Thorson a Nigerian name by chance?
> ...


Yes, and I can only accept wire transfers or Western Union. Hurry.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 22, 2013)

grafxman said:


> From these postings you can tell that everybody here loves you to bits Kathy.


I think I am up to 3 friends on the forum now, but that changes daily as I piss them off.


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 23, 2013)

It's not a scam!  Canon has dropped the price!

B&H Photo Gets in on the Party, 5D3 Body $2699 « Canon Rumors

Even B&H has dropped the price!


----------



## TCampbell (Dec 23, 2013)

Yep - not a scam.  CanonRumors.com tracks these things.  It started with Amazon... then Adorama and B&H Photo ultimately joined in offering the same price, but that didn't last.  Looks like now only Amazon is offering that price.


----------

